# 1/72nd Scale Dacian Army - Blog



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

This thread will be an ongoing blog of my little 1/72nd scale Dacian Army Paint-up.

The Dacians were the original Romanians that lived at the time of the Roman Empire under Trajan.

The company "HAT" made these figures as well as Thracians, which can also be fielded in the Dacian Army. 

Currently, I have 2 boxes of Dacians and 1 box of Thracians. That's 144 figures. 

I haven't got into the Thracians yet, but here come the Dacians!
















The Standard Bearer - Only one completely painted so far.









The remaining army - Wide Screen









Heavy Weapons









The Archers










The remaining Standard Bearers.

More Pictures to come! :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm going to be doing a "Learn to Paint and Play" session at my store. I've already put some signs up in the window. It's going to be free and will show kids how to paint these little 1/72 figures. If they paint a few, then hopefully they will buy more and paint their own armies. Hopefully this new idea of mine won't bomb.

Onto some new pics : 

















The completed Heavy Weapons figures. 
Here's one of each pose, front and back.


















Here's the painted army (So Far) on the Pizza box. I discovered that if the figures hit one another, the paint chips off the plastic. This way of displaying them prevents them from touching one another. Eventually, I'll get a box and line it with cloth for them.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the archer.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The ever growing army. Warriors were painted blue. More detail to come!









Standard Bearers are now ready for duty. I had to reverse the colour order on the standard as I discovered that the Romanian flag is "Blue to the post".


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

And here's all eight of the Standard Bearers. 










And here's a little picture for size comparison. (The Canadian Quarter is the same size as the American Quarter and some English, Australian, and New Zealand coins I have in my coin collection.)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone have a response for these guys?

I've been painting some really small stuff here!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great work!

Though, I must admit I'd rather see some Romanian girls being painted 

What battle will you be representing with them?

These are the pre-Romanized Dacians?


----------

